
The complete history of Reddit - elmar
http://mashable.com/2014/12/03/history-of-reddit/
======
minimaxir
Note: (2014)

There have been quite a few things which have happened since.

~~~
didntlogin
No wonder there was no mention of the Ellen Pao debacle.

